# Kindbuds 2022 Back At it Grow



## Kindbud (Mar 22, 2022)

Well its been a while since I've been able to get some growing due to a horrible car accident where it rolled and I went out the sunroof but this year I'm committed to grow a dozen or so I have 1 little girl that's a week old or so that strains a mystery was good bud so its gonna be named Kindbud it better live up to the name I also have 10 Original Glue seeds on the way so gotta get a new spot picked out for them.... Oh I can't wait for it to be legal here and I can just have them in my back yard I probably could but better safe then sorry well I'll check back in when the seeds arrive here's the lil girl I got going now and a pic of the strain I ordered.....

✌PeAcE✌


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

Glad your back brother. Hope you hang with the gang and have some fun.
Drop by the "Island Of Misfits" and have a few laughs. Bunch of crazy bastards over there.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/island-of-misfits.77754/post-1166681


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome back and good luck with your garden…


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Glad your back brother. Hope you hang with the gang and have some fun.
> Drop by the "Island Of Misfits" and have a few laughs. Bunch of crazy bastards over there.
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/island-of-misfits.77754/post-1166681


Thanks I'll check that out I can't wait to grow this Og glue sounds like it will be the


----------



## pute (Mar 22, 2022)

Welcome KB.  I hope that you feel right at home. We are mostly a bunch of O'l farts that have been brothers or the bud of a long long time.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh yea pute I was very active on here for years back when I first joined MP back in the day we had a chat room that was alot of fun I'm not old but I'm not young I'm 30 but I started growing at 15-16 and I've always felt like a old soul like I was born in the wrong decade but I'll be jumping on here daily to see what's going on and to post a few pics of the girls I'm gonna be germinating as soon as they come in the mail and the kindbud plant I already have going now but question ⁉ Has anyone ever grown the original glue strain before would love input on it this is a new one for me I've grown so many Grand Daddy purp gorilla glue grape ape sour Diesel super lemon Haze  train wreck Snow White blueberry bunch of different Kush's etc I did indoor for a few years that we kept on the low low but my passion is growing them were they belong in nature using the sun outdoor has always been my favorite probably because that's how I got into growing but I'm gonna jump off here everyone have a great night ✌


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 22, 2022)

Was just curious so I looked at everyone's join dates and wow I'm the oldest profile on this forum thread lol y'all all have me beat on # of posts and reaction score? Don't even know what that is? but I got y'all beat on the joined the site date lol 2006


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

Yeah I joined in 2008. I've watched a lot of ppl come and go.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I joined in 2008. I've watched a lot of ppl come and go.


Word yea I popped in a couple years ago for awhile then couple years before that I was on for a while


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice and sunny today went and looked around and got tore to shreds by briars which I have a love hate relationship with lol but I found a few good spots did some clearing to get more sunlight


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 25, 2022)

Just got to clear some briars out of this spot and I think cut a little tree down gotta check the sunlight in the morning and see if anything is blocking the plants life giving sun lol oh and next time long sleeve shirt and gloves


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 25, 2022)

cool beans that you are going gorilla on your outdoor grow

are you going to leave them in pots or plant them in the ground?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks like a nice peaceful spot for them…


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 26, 2022)

If anyone has experience with this strain original glue any comments on it looks really pretty and Crystaly 




bigsur51 said:


> cool beans that you are going gorilla on your outdoor grow
> 
> are you going to leave them in pots or plant them in the ground?



Well its really not gorilla growing the spots are near my home around 200-400 yards gonna be a couple on my property in a spot i used my last grow I have cleared it up a little holes from last grow still there so no digging holes  2-3 will be planted there and 2-3 will be on someone else's property that's clear cut that is thick stuff and I've never seen anyone on it same clear cut another little patch of 2-3 ...... And supposed to get freebies seeds from when I ordered the seeds so if I get 100% germination I'll have to clear one more spot in that same place.... I plan on keeping them in the little pots until they are decent size 6--9 inches or so then I'm going to transplant them directly into there permanent hole. The last time I grew I dug holes and put buckets in the holes so roots don't get hot in the summer and was less obvious in the ground so in the very very slim to none chance someone decided to try to walk through the briars of hell they would be less noticeable lol but anyway they were 6-8 foot tall biggest one that year was over 10ft was in a 25 gal tub and when it was harvest time pulled the plants out of the 5gal buckets and most of them their root had no space left to grow they absorbed all the dirt in the buckets and were probably close to being root bound so this time there going into the ground after the seedling harden and are a decent size. The roots will have more dirt after they use up the good soil I plant them in


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 26, 2022)

Here's a little bit of the last grow that ended up being huge this year I'm gonna top and LST earlier because 10ft Christmas tree looking plants stand out lol guess 10ft wide plant would too LoL below this is video 2 or so weeks before harvest
...........

.......


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

Well they arrived today and I'm getting ready to germinate them right now hopefully I can give weedseedsexpress.com a good review


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

After soaking them for 2 hours in the paper towel they go and are resting on top of computer to keep them warm will check on them in the morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

Do you have any bug problems growing in those weeds and stuff?


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

Occasional problem or 2 but that's outdoor growing never going to never have bug problems.... but the 1st spot that I posted the 2 pictures I grew a single late year plant there and didn't have any problems with bugs so hoping for the best this year


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Cool Gorilla grow.
Are those hoses on ground leading to plants I saw in video?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2022)

I can tell you if you smoked weed in your younger days you were smoking some bugs.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

Yea I believe so the well house for my house was close enough to them were a long long hose would reach them for flushing them and in-between watering with ferts debating on doing the same thing as that year or using the freshly clear cut property next to mine still have time to decide soo we will see might go back there with a chainsaw and cut a big opening and grow there it's been 5+ years since that grow so everything has grown up making sun spots less sunny


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

I've been smoking for 2+ decades yea I've smoked some bugs


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yea I believe so the well house for my house was close enough to them were a long long hose would reach them for flushing them and in-between watering with ferts debating on doing the same thing as that year or using the freshly clear cut property next to mine still have time to decide soo we will see might go back there with a chainsaw and cut a big opening and grow there it's been 5+ years since that grow so everything has grown up making sun spots less sunny


The only worry I would have if the wrong person finds then and the hose leads them back to your property or house.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I've been smoking for 2+ decades yea I've smoked some bugs


We have all smoked worse than that Im sure LOL


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

I would always curl up the hose and wrap it around the well house it never stayed by the plants and no one should be walking around the woods live down a 2 mile long gravel road everyone is very private neighbors closest to the are are in there 70s they won't be going threw that thick woods lol


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

I miss the chat room we used to have when I first joined getting close to a decade ago


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Pop over in the Misfits It is a Big Ole chat room
Island Of Misfits | Page 675 | Marijuana Growing & Cannabis Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

Oooooo not confused anymore lol


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

So well I peaked on the seeds germination and all 10 look to be popping there little tails out of there cases so gonna get there starter pots ready and probably transplant them in a few hours into little pots for the beginning of there life's


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 29, 2022)

Well I thought all 10 popped there was one that looked as it had but didn't yet but I went ahead and gently transferred them all into their temporary home I put a mystery mark on the one seed that I wasn't sure if it popped yet I guess time will tell


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2022)

Saved 3 out of that bad batch of seeds waiting to get replacements and will start them and post update when I do here's the older sprout and 



the 3 fresh new og glue sproutlings


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 5, 2022)

Buds in weed? Isn't that called "Fire flies" ?

My kids tell me I need to stop (trying to) be funny, you can slap me if you want. I'm old school too, I'm sure I've smoked a lot of bugs way back when.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

Well it's cloudy here today and supposed to get heavy rain so gonna keep them inside threw a led next to them to give some extra light don't want the 3 sprouts that made it to stretch from lack of light


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

yep , they love the big lamp in the sky , as long as it doesn’t get to hot on those babies , they will do fine


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , they love the big lamp in the sky , as long as it doesn’t get to hot on those babies , they will do fine


Yea no problem on heat that light is just a led light no heat just put it on them for the time being until sunset to help them out with a little extra light for just a little bit


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 5, 2022)

enjoying the sun


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoying the sun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292850


Cool cool  looking good man 
So I got 5 pack of Og. Glue replacement seeds otw and also a 5 pack of Gorilla Glue #4 and then 3 Zkittles seeds that should have been sent with the Og Glue seeds I ordered 2 Fridays ago forgot to ship them so gave them the promo code on the order so when I had germination problems and then the issues with the seeds not growing up and pushing the seeds off of there 1st starter leafs ended up with the 3 small original and sprouts survive and so the lady I emailed nicely sent me 5 more of the Og glue seeds and got her to make 5 of them a different strain incase problems germinating the Og glue wasn't a once off I have the other strain and the 3 zkittles seeds to germinate also so if I'm beyond lucky I'll have 17 plants for this outdoor grow more then enough to make me and some close friends happy campers I'll update when I receive them in the mail goodnight everyone and good morning to those up before I wake up  ✌✌✌


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2022)

Will update with a few pics tomorrow as some replacements are arriving will have 5 more original glue seeds along with 5 gorilla glue and zkittlez seeds being delivered tomorrow and germination started so will post after that. 

   Also big shout out to BigSir he's being nice enough to be sending me some more strains to get started and are going to be put outside with the others also so much appreciated bud ✌✌


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2022)

Well the new babies have arrived I will be getting them wet and wrapped up in a paper towel soon here's a pic of them and a couple of the mystery strain and the 3 Og Glue that survived germination and survivedthere first night outside alone....✌


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2022)

Well a little update just got done planting the seedlings all but 1 of the gorilla glues popped open but the 3 zkittlez strain seeds were very small they popped there tails out just a little and a whole day went by very little growth so I went ahead and just put them in dirt hopefully I'll get 1 that sprouts if I get 10 total including the 3 that survived germination of the first pack I'll be happy well here's a couple pics of the ones I just transplanted and the ones currently 








growing....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2022)

Looking good.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good.


Yup yup thinking about time to start hitting the bigger one with a small amount of grow I like to wait can't take it back so might as well let them get to the size where there little roots can absorb it all without causing burn


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 17, 2022)

And Sooooo the very 1st of the sprouts popped her head out of the soil with no shell remaining on her head nice and clean to say hello to the world uncovered her and I will relocate her to be with her older sisters its 1 of the OG Glue replacement seeds now.... I'd like to get the 4 gorilla glue strains popped up 1 seed was Kia so hopefully can get those 4 then just 2 more of the 4 OG glues or please just 1 of the zkittlez please sprout if that's going to bless me with 1 surviver I will be 1 of the last seeds to sprout seeds were tiny and very slow to germinate but anyway I'll update it the AM with ant new news of the hunt for germination survivors. I'm trying to get 10 plants out of the seeds from the seed bank then I already have the older 1 and waiting to hear from BigSir  on when to be expecting the great gift he's bestowing on me ✌✌


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 19, 2022)

Total count 7 Og Glue 2 Gorilla Glue and the 1 mystery girl won't be posting on the journal for a while I'll update in a few weeks ✌✌


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2022)

Well it's been a minute since I updated due to being busy with family issues, getting tomatoe seeds germinating, starting small raised bed, Chomp Chomps home blah blah motorcycle blag blag blah so before I lay down decided I'd post a little update with what's going on with my stuff......











And next post start of some gems


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2022)

Ok so checked on the ones already going I put back in a spot I'm debating on using to put half a dozen or so due to I'm going too ending up going wayyy over the amount first planned on growing.... never a bad thing. I'll post some pictures in the AM of the ones going right now a short walk away.... Soo here's some that I just started germinating yesterday night by sitting in water over night for 12-16 hours then paper toweled them for a couple hours while I finished some stuff up AND SO BiG thanks to BigSir and his kind donation to Kindbuds plant and strain #s I have the 11 outside 1 mystery strain?¿? 10 being from Weed Seeds Express..(WSE).. those are Original Glue and Gorilla Glue #4 the zkittlez seeds never made it  The pictured to sprout soon are BigSirs gems... Chem 91x ECSD mix.. Then East Coast Sour Diesel x Ogers Kush I believe I got those names right correct me if I'm wrong.... So I bought a jiffy seed starter tray kit just for these blessings and the W.S.E 4/20 giveaway seeds strain or strains to be determined... I've never won anything really and never used a tray like this before I used custom one for cloning back in the day with cubes but shoot for the 7 bucks wasn't a bad deal also ordered 50 peat pellets arriving tomorrow for the giveaway seeds, etc. But from now on will be calling strains Og Glue, G.Glue, Chem 91x, and E.C Sour Dx for convenience so here's a few pics of earlier I germinated few too many :/ ended up with a whole tray of Chem 91x except for 3 spots lol the E.C Sour Dx seeds were slower to pop so tomorrow when I get the replacement pellets I'll transplant them & into a covered container....... DONE with update pics of others tomorrow AND NOW ITS   SLEEP TIME


----------



## ness (Apr 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well a little update just got done planting the seedlings all but 1 of the gorilla glues popped open but the 3 zkittlez strain seeds were very small they popped there tails out just a little and a whole day went by very little growth so I went ahead and just put them in dirt hopefully I'll get 1 that sprouts if I get 10 total including the 3 that survived germination of the first pack I'll be happy well here's a couple pics of the ones I just transplanted and the ones currently View attachment 293916
> View attachment 293917
> View attachment 293918
> growing....



Kindbud do you use perlite in your soil.  Perlite help the plant to breath.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.  Have fun growing.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Kindbud do you use perlite in your soil.  Perlite help the plant to breath.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.  Have fun growing.



Hey Ness....
Matter of fact I had just ordered a cubic foot of perlite few days earlier for the soil and compost mix that I'm using gonna be transplanting 
them soon into he 6 or so quart pots I got yesterday...... But yea the first couple plants they were slackin on perlite a little bit I realized that the other day that's when I went and grabbed the few bags of soil and Jiffy starter stuff but they didn't have a good deal on any there and only had 2 bags and knew I had to order extra pellets store was out, also needed a dyna gro nute booster and nowhere around sells that except HTG & thats almost 2 hr away nope so I found a okl deal and ordered the stuff I needed.... But yea after the fact I had realized that and some other stuff..... just FYI I had not grown for a couple years that can make you forget a thing or 2 also bouncing head off the concrete didn't help much either on remembering things lmao next time I'll have to plan stuff out better but gonna have 30+ sprouting up soon so not that worried about it just happy remembered it before being asked about it.... it should be fine once I transplant them into the new compost/soil/perlite I've got planned out


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2022)

Transplanted and planted new sprouts early early this morning first pic from yesterday 








Here's the 6-7 new arrivals


----------



## Kindbud (May 13, 2022)

Been a minute but today I transplanted the glue strains og and gorilla out of containers into the soil was stumped on why they were stunted Ness asked about perlite I knew I needed some but that wasn't the main problem nute lock out from the soil somehow becoming acidic and I'm stumped on what happened to them 1 grew fine others been stunted got a ph meter again few days ago after not finding my old one tested it yup acidic at the bottom and then I mixed up baking soda and water and drenched them and stuck them in a bucket and let it fill up inch or 2 then let everything drain out then that next morning did a small watering with same formula of stuff except added gro notes and a little peroxide to help the roots to get some oxygen know to much watering but was that or scrap them.... then today I transplanted the same ones into holes gently removing most of the soil from the bottom as I could without hurting thee roots in hope there explode and bounce back after transplanting into the ground in New phed soil..... well here's a couple pics


----------



## Kindbud (May 13, 2022)

And here's some others that will be going out next week into holes not pots and from the post above I just barely cover top of the soil with natural original soil to make them blend in


----------



## Kindbud (May 13, 2022)

And after the 9 glue plants the 9 C91 Diesel I have 10 germinating and that's gonna be it for this year's grow in the next month stuff will explode I'm sure


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2022)

Pulling up a chair.


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

Got anything to get entered in to the Bud Picture of the Month contest? Even if it's from a previous grow, you can enter here: 





						May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month Entries
					

May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the May 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One entry per...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2022)

PSA pictures coming around noon

Morning everyone I believe I'm going to go get the spot more open on the thicker side for. The other plants in solo cups I was gonna put solocup Chem 91 and the diesel mixes in a different spot but believe it's fine closest house besides mine is 500+ yards away and not going to have anyone near them so cutting 10 give or take of the young small 8-10ft pines blocking my sun and holes I also believe the stunted glue strains I transplanted into the ground Friday benefited alot from baking soda flush Wednesday and transplanting Friday saw a difference yesterday in some of them when I checked on a few suns coming up going to go debate which trees to cut peace be back in a few


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)

Good to see things are still going brother.


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2022)

Here's a couple pics


----------



## bigsur51 (May 16, 2022)

and they are off!


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and they are off!


Oh yea next watering bat guano tea with 2 tsp of grow boom there be ready to blast off


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2022)

I'm kinda sad the 10 I germinated a few days ago haven't 1 of them popped yet idk probably just take a few more days


----------



## Kindbud (May 17, 2022)

Ok heres the bat tea I made up for the ones I transplanted this morning in the last hour......


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Yummy. Have ya taken a sip yet.


----------



## Kindbud (May 17, 2022)

Ok so first 3 on top of the raised bed are the East coast sour diesel mix the others are the Chem 91 barely watered letting the tea cool then using half gal a plant for a transplant boost also added some intl the soil so here's some pics of and last pics dam little bug got one of them


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Fking grasshoppers.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2022)

Well broke another phone new one otw here's a few pics they are starting to get some size.... Checked email giveaway seeds are otw debating starting them or waiting till next year hhhmmmm


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

They are starting to explode need to get the axe out and clear some more little trees made a short little video had to cut it in half to fit well more to come in the next week or so




Your browser is not able to display this video.















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Let me know what y'all think should be a nice little harvest fuel my personal smoke and won't have to deal with the people selling it for the money never cared for that just in it for the plants and smoke and nature praying next year it'll be legal and I can let my dream out of it's cage. I'm going to try to get them all in the ground by June 1st or so we will see tho gonna go make some space with the old axe


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

Those are some of the straightest stems I have ever seen. Kinda like ponderosa pines. Huge leaves too. Nice looking happy plants, Kindbud.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

Local bat guano is delicious if you are a plant.


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Yup they are loving it and the worm castings I've been making haven't even used any nutrients yet really not like I used to


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Well sharpened up the little hatchet





we


Well time to put some shoes on and go clear a few out


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well sharpened up the little hatchetView attachment 298238
> View attachment 298239
> weView attachment 298240
> Well time to put some shoes on and go clear a few out ✌


“Ow”

-Mr Tree


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Those are some of the straightest stems I have ever seen. Kinda like ponderosa pines. Huge leaves too. Nice looking happy plants, Kindbud.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Careful there. There is some ‘racist’ material per the new normal on that show…


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Careful there. There is some ‘racist’ material per the new normal on that show…


Never


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Well I made the main spot wider and cut 5 trees for more sun and area for the plants  and then made 2 spots were I'm gonna put 2-4 plants each here's 1 of them phone died I'll get some more pictures tomorrow


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

One more trip into the forest to top them and give them a dose of bat worm tea with a hint of grow nutes hopefully they power right on and love the haircut


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

looks like you have done this before


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Makes sure you wear shoes next time  .......................Snakes ahhhhh.


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> looks like you have done this before


Oh nope I'm a rookie never planted a plant before this year lol yea I've been around plants for decades since I was a teenager I fell in love with growing them I get a high just from growing them but that's probably adrenaline from it still being illegal to grow them here and being high makes you think that deer or squirrel is a person lol


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh nope I'm a rookie never planted a plant before this year lol yea I've been around plants for decades since I was a teenager I fell in love with growing them I get a high just from growing them but that's probably adrenaline from it still being illegal to grow them here and being high makes you think that deer or squirrel is a person lol


You have to be careful when they start talking back to you LOL


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Makes sure you wear shoes next time  .......................Snakes ahhhhh.


Oh don't start that shit again last time I did a grow journal that was called out also... Don't you ever wear shoes.... Nah I try not to true hippie I walk threw the woods barefooted all the time doesn't bother me been doing it since I was a kid


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Shoes smh




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Never!!!!!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Never!!!!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

The wife pesters me about wearing shoes when I am outside. One of my neighbors too. I should when I cut the grass but sometimes I don’t. I figure if a mower blade hits my foot, a shoe isn’t gonna do jack shiite..,


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

LOL no problem


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298257


You have a beautiful pedicure…


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

2 minutes ago
Kind I only mess with people I like so dont take me the wrong way


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Kinds House


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

All in Good Fun , glad your weed is doing good


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Kinds House
> View attachment 298260


Ight man you were starting to get on my bad side and that's not somewhere anyone wants to be come on and come for a visit I'll smoke you up and your pass out and I'll leave you in the middle of a briar patch with no shoes lmao


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Ight man you were starting to get on my bad side and that's not somewhere anyone wants to be come on and come for a visit I'll smoke you up and your pass out and I'll leave you in the middle of a briar patch with no shoes lmao


Would not be the 1st time LOL
And my butt was so soree for  a week


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Im out for tonight Have fun


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

So I can take a joke but come on don't be putting dots like I got nail polish on there's not a girl around that would walk threw that shit lol but here some pics of what I just walked threw etc


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im out for tonight Have fun


Hey man don't leave on account of me man I can dish it out as much as gets served no worries man it's all good packing up the bowl and kicking back peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Would not be the 1st time LOL
> And my butt was so soree for  a week


Better than a sore jaw and throat…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> So I can take a joke but come on don't be putting dots like I got nail polish on there's not a girl around that would walk threw that shit lol but here some pics of what I just walked threw etcView attachment 298262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I hear banjos?


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Lmao 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Why do I hear banjos?


Because of the neighbor down the creek past the Hollar probably picking on it while he's sipping on that mason jar of fire lol


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Wondering can someone explain the big deal with me not wearing shoes it's like aren't we growing pot I can't be the first and only one to post pictures barefooted right?


----------



## Kindbud (May 27, 2022)

Well that's it for now I'll update after transplanting the plants in containers into the ground


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Lmao
> View attachment 298270


I knew it!


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I knew it!


Come on man
I pegged him 1st LOL
Morning


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Wondering can someone explain the big deal with me not wearing shoes it's like aren't we growing pot I can't be the first and only one to post pictures barefooted right?


I walk around my yard all the time barefoot. Drives my wife nuts but it is actually better for us. We evolved barefoot so our bodies are better suited for being barefoot. My neighbors think I am a few cards short of a full deck anyway…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Come on man
> I pegged him 1st LOL
> Morning


And you weren’t even courteous enough to use some spit…


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

They make an APP for that LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> And you weren’t even courteous enough to use some spit…


Hard and dry has always been my motto , I learned from the Best
Weedhopper taught me right


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298281
> 
> They make an APP for that LOL


The ‘Shews App’?


----------



## Kindbud (May 28, 2022)

Smh that's just wrong lmao


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Smh that's just wrong lmao


See all in fun We do this all day and laugh are azzes off


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Smh that's just wrong lmao


We are on the wrong thread to be pushing the boundary…


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298281
> 
> They make an APP for that LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


>



He should have asked if she wanted a free pedicure


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298284


They used my picture for the warning sign since I am the ‘poster’ child for thread hijack…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

Don't post pics iffen ya don't want them fked with especially if they are body parts 
Roster is very good with that photo editing shit.
It's all in fun brother and nobody really gives two shits if your barefooted. They are just messing with you KB.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't post pics iffen ya don't want them fked with especially if they are body parts
> Roster is very good with that photo editing shit.
> It's all in fun brother and nobody really gives two shits if your barefooted. They are just messing with you KB.






Everyone who is COOL has been ROSTERSIZED Too


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298472
> 
> Everyone who is COOL has been ROSTERSIZED Too


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

If I had a shot of Hippie he would be in that one for sure 
He has a big sleeping bag too


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2022)

Lil update had some plants damaged by raccoons I believe here's some pictures of the little field


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2022)

Got 4 others in another location and then 6 sprouts and that's all I'm doing this year


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

Personally, I might leave that sickly looking plant for a day or two. I ripped out some forsythia in my yard(by the roots) and planted them in other areas. It took a couple of days but they look like they are coming around.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Personally, I might leave that sickly looking plant for a day or two. I ripped out some forsythia in my yard(by the roots) and planted them in other areas. It took a couple of days but they look like they are coming around.


Oh I'm going to not gonna pull it unless it dies


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 1, 2022)

Well you may lose that one but the others look good. Hey I have to protect my plants inside the house from my cat so I’m sure raccoons or some other critter may like them too. And those holes look like squirrel holes to me. They love to bury stuff in freshly scratched in dirt. I fight them in my garden. Just maybe squirrel. They should do better once they claim their space


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 2, 2022)

The holes everyone are fingers I push into the clay soil to get water to the good soil and roots the clay hardens and water will flow over top before absorbing


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 2, 2022)

Little update from nightly check no more damage or anything here's a few pics


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm curious, did georgia go legal or are you rogue...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm curious, did georgia go legal or are you rogue...


Yea I'm in Georgia mmhhuumm lol nope


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

Watch the toe jam. Could kill the plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Watch the toe jam. Could kill the plants.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2022)

* Big update coming today *


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2022)

Ok decide today is the day I removed half of the worm bin castings soil and mixed up another batch of soil for the last 5 need to transplant I'll post pics of that in a min lost of worms in the bin but here's some pics 
























There's the mix worm compost bat guano perlite and gardening soil and a little bit of organic soil I made all mixed up saved a little bit guano and best worm castings to make a tea





Well plant show coming next peace


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2022)

Ok hears 3 in a new area transplant into the ground and some others list is EC sour d chem 81 and glue strains the last 3 are  chem or ecsp idk 100%


l


----------



## Airbone (Jun 3, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2022)

Ok the planted glue strains I will remember to take pics of the rest of the glue  Peace out

.. bottom small pics it's getting ready for planting


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2022)

Night check no damages trap sit set


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 3, 2022)

I have 10+ bigger ones and the sprouts went into bigger containers today I'll pot pics in the AM I'm close to crashing


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

Nice Job
That Foot pic was just for Roster LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I have 10+ bigger ones and the sprouts went into bigger containers today I'll pot pics in the AM I'm close to crashing


Crash has his own Thread


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 4, 2022)

Well yesterday was rough day for multiple reasons I'm going to update more later Ive more plants to plant checked this morning no new damage no trapped animal it probably left after fucklng up that one plant knowing I'd be after it for that lol once I get them all planted I'll do a more detailed update for mostly for me so I remember what went where which plants are which and that kind of thing lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2022)

Ok so still in the middle of transplanting close to being done only a few left and lit video is from earlier give it a view And here's some pics of everything busy sweaty day time to kick back got 1 tab from a Buddy ao trippy time lol 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




















..... They are all Chem 91 and EC Sour Diesel mixes with Ogerkush the other pic all those strains.... last pics of plants with natural dirt on top are Og Glue or gorilla blue










And these last few pics are The surviving original glue and gorilla glue strains one of each finishing flower would be nice but I gotta go do 1 last thing in the dark I'll post the transplant and bucket 1s going to stay in


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2022)

I will you update in 1 hour I still have to put few bigger plants into there home and also put 1 into a larger container today's been a good day got veg garden done yesterday day


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2022)

Glue Chem91 and E.C SourD mixes just transplanted and looking good got few more but not the 15 I had beginning of the week lol





Your browser is not able to display this video.













Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2022)

Well tomorrow will be the day all plants are planted gently in there final resting place added a super heavy dose of nutrients mix worm/bat guano tea, 1/4 cup per gal, 1 shot of H₂O₂, Dyna Gro Grow 5-6 ml or 1.5 tsp per gal for the larger plants add 1ml or more depending on reaction and I add the dyna bloom 1 to 3 ml for a good boost on the biggest strongest plantse The extra micro nutrients for them helps them explode growing 1-2-3+ inches a day


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 7, 2022)

Well still not done got more after they get some more size I'll throw them in the ground here's a few pics from earlier today......


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 7, 2022)

Here's another set....


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 7, 2022)

And last dozen or so....


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 7, 2022)

Well I'll update again in around a week or so.... Not looking too shabby for a country boy having to hide them and put them in nature.... I've been highly debating doing a outdoor grow somewhere legal next summer where I can set up some monsters that are trees not plants anymore I really want to get over my multiple topped 13-14 foot tall plant record...... A Huge 20 foot 10-12 week flowering sativa plant is in the future just gonna be a shame to have to cut branches and trim it until just a huge main stalk is left..... Note to self MAKE WALKING STICK this time I had the perfect stalk thick as a bat on the last big gorilla grow I didnt ever sand and urethane it like I should well I believe it's night time thought I'd jump on and throw a few pics up of rookie plants lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2022)

Growing


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Looks like your feeling better today Kindbud? 
Acid ain't for you I'm guessing.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2022)

Can't wait to see them in another month


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

That's what it's all about my friend. Fun to watch isn't it.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

Glad you are better today KB....told you tomorrow would be a better day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

That youngster was not having a good day yesterday.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2022)

Got a problem with one think it was just dry and wilting gonna water again tonight and see if it perks up


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like your feeling better today Kindbud?
> Acid ain't for you I'm guessing.


Had nothing to do with that acid promise that it was 1 hit and wasn't even that good trust me trippy stuff I know


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2022)

I went to sleep 6-7 hours after taking it wasn't good stuff


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2022)

Wilting from being too dry? I didn't visit them yesterday like I needed too


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2022)

Let me know what y'all think I've got to throw a those into the ground soon


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Can't wait to see them in another month


I am looking forward to it as well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

I scouted out the woods behind my house for a spot for some guerrilla grow spots. Too much tree cover. A bit jealous of your spots…


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

I have nothing like that.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 11, 2022)

Sweet grow brother.  Spots pretty dope too.  Keeping it old school.  Do you have access to straw or wood chips.  You should put a nice thick layer of mulch down.  Does a number of things like keeping the soil moist, and cool during the day and warm during the night. Also keeps weeds from growing in. And it'll slowly fertilize your girls.  Your hot mammas will thank you in a big way.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 12, 2022)

Plan on putting pine straw down soon


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2022)

Wilted plant dropped a few leaves and bounced back gotta get them in the ground asp it's just so hot hitting 100 today


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2022)

Did a number count 21 is the number for this year years grow here's a few pics after I put pine needles down


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2022)

Looking good so far bro.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good so far bro.


Yup next month they will be double that ordering some more foliage pro ran out of Gro today


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

So these are all OG glue and gorilla glue strains except for the back 2 there either chem 91 mix of ECSD we will see I mixed them up so we will see


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

And I know there yellowing I had some nutrients otw be here tomorrow so don't say anything about that


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

The rest are all a mix of Chem 91 and ECSD mixes peace


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Hears the biggest same Chem 91 and ECSD mixes


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Believe I'm gonna check out early get a good night's sleep and got the last ones in the ground in the AM


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Believe I'm gonna check out early get a good night's sleep and got the last ones in the ground in the AM


Looking damn good.  Proud papa you must be. Nice and healthy looking.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 14, 2022)

plants are looking good Amigo


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 15, 2022)

A buddy of mine just told me he lost his plants to rabbits. Moment of silence....Ugh! He started them way back in April too. Just recently put them outside. Man it's a war zone out there boys and girls. Everything from the tiny aphid all the way up to the human wants your plants.  Be careful.  Preventive measure must be took.  The pain is too much.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2022)

Yeah Ive lost my fair share


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

Well I believe Ive found 2-3 males so far mostly females those that's good imm cool with just a few males


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

Update coming in the next few days... A few males found lots of females tho


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

Well heres a little update went and toke a few pics gonna pull males Friday and do a full update of all plants and 2 males are in premo spots so I have 2 nice plants for those spots 

Here's a female


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

Here's a few more pics


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

Male


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

Few more pics


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

Well I'll do another update Friday been nailing them with 2 tsp of grow nutrients for the last week they have loved it says only 1/2th to 1 tsp per gallon but bigger they get more I give them come July will move up to 3 probably no nute burn give em more


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 20, 2022)

They are flowering already? Are they autos? I don’t think my outdoor grows started to flower until mid August. Nice to know so early on though what you have. Nice looking plants.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

No they aren't autos they surprised me showing sex early I usually start seeing sex in July and end of July preflower then by end of August mine are 3 weeks or so into flower usually beginning October I'm starting to harvest


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

They aren't flowering already just showing sex


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> No they aren't autos they surprised me showing sex early I usually start seeing sex in July and end of July preflower then by end of August mine are 3 weeks or so into flower usually beginning October I'm starting to harvest


My outdoor harvests have always been a battle with rain and cold weather showing up in late September thru October. I need to get out of Massachusetts…


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

how's the foot dood...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 20, 2022)

@boo it's getting better not hurting like yesterday went and took the pain and watered them and checked for sex gonna go threw and pull males Friday thanks for asking swelling has went down I go to the doctor in 2 weeks gotta remember to get a updated tetanus shot but anyway how you doing boo


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

better tonight, my lightning are taking control of their game once again...colorado has a good team but not as good as my boys... ...sore from the gym but not as sore as I'll feel tomorrow...glad to see you made it thru the day...you got shots for tetanus right...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 20, 2022)

Walking thru woods barefoot around here is a definite no no .. but your feet look like Mingos from the old Daniel Boone tele show.. 


Nice work you've been doin'


.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

I see him now bringing in the water and nutes


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2022)

Skipped the day of checking on them going to bed early and gonna go check on them and probably just water them tomorrow then nutes on Friday it's been getting up to 95 everyday pine needle covering is helping some


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

And the pine needles are a great idea. Helps the ground retain water, and makes a great natural camouflage.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And the pine needles are a great idea. Helps the ground retain water, and makes a great natural camouflage.


Yup yup someone on here recommended it you maybe and since I can't get the hose to this location I ran with it and yea It being pine trees around helps it look natural and blend in


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2022)

It was @DavidfromMichigan that recommended mulch and I went with pine needles to blend in


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

I drive thru georgia fairly frequently and can attest that there ain't no shortage of pine needles there...heck, I see bales of them being shipped to bordering states...great mulch KB...I assume the foot is doing better...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 21, 2022)

Yea boo it's getting better not hurting like Sunday that's for sure


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

Males getting pulled


----------



## boo (Jun 24, 2022)

yessir, those boys got balls...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

Thanks for the laugh I need that hate pulling plants @boo


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

21-3males -1animal loss = 17... I know 8 or so are females so I'll watch the others and see as they grow and get bigger if I end up with 10 nice big females I'll be happy


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 24, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> 21-3males -1animal loss = 17... I know 8 or so are females so I'll watch the others and see as they grow and get bigger if I end up with 10 nice big females I'll be happy


Are you going to have problems with frost come harvest season?


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 24, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Are you going to have problems with frost come harvest season?


The Siberian all night fire is the best fire for so many reasons. It radiates all the heat 180° and you can't see it from the other side. It's even hard to see from above.  And it'll burn all night too.  Very low key fire. 6 logs is all you need.  Worth checking out if anyone has to deal with frost.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

@DavidfromMichigan   no won't have problems first frost is usually around late October here and most plants will be done end of September 1st week of October


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 24, 2022)

fun times culling

when we plant regular seeds we always over plant to compensate for the males and runts

we also have to plan for crop failure due to bad pathogens like fusarium , an invasion of bad bugs like mites and locusts , and then there is hail and wind

so if we plan for 24 plants , we most likely will start out with 75-100 seeds

so yeah , fun times


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

And even then it will only frost for a couple hours and big girls will handle a frost or 2 but pretty sure last year wasn't until November until we started getting frosts and cold days


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 24, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> fun times culling
> 
> when we plant regular seeds we always over plant to compensate for the males and runts
> 
> ...


Yup yup part of the game we play I usually get 1 female too 5 or so plants that'll be males get animal damage destroyed etc


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Update coming on the girls think I've weeded out most of the males believe there's 2-3 more but have 7 females 4-5 foot +


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Here we go after 3 trips finally got them watered and fed took a lot of pictures here's the first patch the biggest with 5+ females


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Hears another patch with a few females believe a couple males still last spot was all females


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Last spot with 2 females and 1 small one yet to show


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Well that's my update most are exploding can't wait to see them next month this time


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks like they are loving life. Good luck this summer


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Last spot with 2 females and 1 small one yet to show View attachment 301406
> View attachment 301407
> View attachment 301408
> View attachment 301409


Damn,  you weren't bull shitn. Those girls are tall!  Those fat ass leaves too


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Oh yes they are thriving in the locations I picked out can wait for the end of next month gonna move up to 3 teaspoons of growth nutrients next week sure they can take it thanks everyone for the views likes and comments


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Hears another patch with a few females believe a couple males still last spot was all females
> View attachment 301402
> View attachment 301403
> View attachment 301404
> View attachment 301405


you are one busy mofo brother !


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

I had an old friend (RIP Steve) that used to grow on his 20 acres. He was in a spot where there was a lot of fly overs, looking for weed. He swore up and down that pine trees had the same heat signature on infrared as weed did. He never lost a crop to the police. Dude never smoked a joint in his life. He just supplemented his income with pot sales. He'd wholesale it out in one lump so as not to get any unwanted attention to his operation.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Well I have a few friends that smoke that I'll basically give some to if they give me a little cash to cover my expenses That's cool not really in it to make money more to have some good smoke and not have to mess with anybody trying to sell quarters for 90-100$ here it's nuts it's like come on I can see 10 a gram but 100 a quarter that's nuts I used to get pounds sent from Cali back in the day when people were selling it for that we never did was 80 a quarter 140-150 half o's and ozs for 250 but that was a decade+ ago when it was still highly illegal not like it is now


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had an old friend (RIP Steve) that used to grow on his 20 acres. He was in a spot where there was a lot of fly overs, looking for weed. He swore up and down that pine trees had the same heat signature on infrared as weed did. He never lost a crop to the police. Dude never smoked a joint in his life. He just supplemented his income with pot sales. He'd wholesale it out in one lump so as not to get any unwanted attention to his operation.


And yea I've always heard that to this is the second time using this location I grew 1 small plant last year in the same first spot natural no nutes nothing and it turned out ok but I put around 500$ into soil and nutrients bought a 10 pack of og glue and some other stuff this grow was using limited money


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well I have a few friends that smoke that I'll basically give some to if they give me a little cash to cover my expenses That's cool not really in it to make money more to have some good smoke and not have to mess with anybody trying to sell quarters for 90-100$ here it's nuts it's like come on I can see 10 a gram but 100 a quarter that's nuts I used to get pounds sent from Cali back in the day when people were selling it for that we never did was 80 a quarter 140-150 half o's and ozs for 250 but that was a decade+ ago when it was still highly illegal not like it is now


I remember $35 ounces and $10 Thai sticks but I am old.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I remember $35 ounces and $10 Thai sticks but I am old.


Thai sticks makes me think of Cheech and Chong


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I remember $35 ounces and $10 Thai sticks but I am old.


Old? My first major purchase of weed was Southern Michoacán. A kilo cost me $75. Came compressed into a mini brick, wrapped in brown paper and that was wrapped in blue cellophane.  
Sold quarter ounces for five bucks, halves for ten, "lids" for fifteen, and ounces for twenty. Stuff would flat out lay your ears back, too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old? My first major purchase of weed was Southern Michoacán. A kilo cost me $75. Came compressed into a mini brick, wrapped in brown paper and that was wrapped in blue cellophane.
> Sold quarter ounces for five bucks, halves for ten, "lids" for fifteen, and ounces for twenty. Stuff would flat out lay your ears back, too.


I was like 14 years old when ounces were $35 and I would have to scrape up pennies and loose change AND go in on an ounce with my buddies. And it was called Colombian but was really dirt weed. We would find dedicated bugs in some of it. Still got you buzzed. Then came the paraquat pot. Ugh…

sorry kindbud. I will stop reminiscing now. Nice looking plants.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 27, 2022)

No worries you got me thinking about when I grew up and started smoking back in the day I'd get quarters for 10 bucks wasn't really good was alright for the price full of seeds usually and then for 25$ or so you got what we called kindbud back in the day that's how I picked the name that was usually somebody's good homegrown and it was usually really good and then you had top shelf or dank or whatever you want to call it for 40 a quarter but me I always went for the kindbud always tasty really good and would sometimes find a few seeds that were gems usually the 40$ quarters never had seeds but now I'll lay back down and stop reminiscing myself lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Old? My first major purchase of weed was Southern Michoacán. A kilo cost me $75. Came compressed into a mini brick, wrapped in brown paper and that was wrapped in blue cellophane.
> Sold quarter ounces for five bucks, halves for ten, "lids" for fifteen, and ounces for twenty. Stuff would flat out lay your ears back, too.




that good **** Michoacán hit us in So. Cali 1967 , first time I saw cannabis with no seeds , $10 bucks a lid

and like you , kilos for $75

and then inflation hit and here we are

13 yrs ago when I first cam to Colorado we were selling a pound to the dispensaries for $4000

today it’s less than a $1000. !!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2022)

4 finger bags 10 bucks. The good ole days.


----------



## Flower (Jun 29, 2022)

I am looking forward to seeing what kind of yield you end up with this fall. 
I have never let any of my outdoor plants get that big.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 29, 2022)

high all  nice garden  great job  lota work


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 29, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Was just curious so I looked at everyone's join dates and wow I'm the oldest profile on this forum thread lol y'all all have me beat on # of posts and reaction score? Don't even know what that is? but I got y'all beat on the joined the site date lol 2006


you and I may be some of the longest active members. I never get many people commenting on my posts. Some people will get hundreds. If I get 10 or 15 posts over a season its good. I joined September 25 2006. Smoking mom mutt brothers grim were all around back then.


----------



## kevinn (Jun 29, 2022)

lbs of  Acapulco God for $150


----------



## Patwi (Jun 29, 2022)

Oaxacan sticks and Panama red ounces were real @ $15 - 20  in '71 ..  a few seeds included

Just remember in '71 a $ 1.50 got you into a movie, with popcorn and soda pop included ..


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 29, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> you and I may be some of the longest active members. I never get many people commenting on my posts. Some people will get hundreds. If I get 10 or 15 posts over a season its good. I joined September 25 2006. Smoking mom mutt brothers grim were all around back then.


Yup yup 4U2smoke drifting stoney etc I knew them all back in the day good to see another person that's been a member on here for over a decade rock on


----------



## boo (Jun 29, 2022)

in 1970 I was getting 1 lb. bricks of mexican weed for 15 bucks each...drove across town and sold all of them for 150 each...I went back in my van and the rest is history...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 29, 2022)

In 1971, I was buying a hundred hits of acid for ten bucks and selling 'em for a buck a hit. Made a lot of money that summer.


----------



## Flower (Jun 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that good **** Michoacán hit us in So. Cali 1967 , first time I saw cannabis with no seeds , $10 bucks a lid
> 
> and like you , kilos for $75
> 
> ...



Am I correct in assuming that a lot more growers have came online in that 13 year period, flooding the market, and driving the price down?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 30, 2022)

Just a few pics


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Couple pics


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Couple pics ✌ View attachment 302307
> View attachment 302308
> View attachment 302309
> View attachment 302310


Monsters(including the one hiding behind the hat-is that your regions version of Bigfoot?). Nice looking plants, KB.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh yes KindBuds been mistaken for bigfoot a time or 2 my old neighbors after talking to him one afternoon and my brother doing a call threw the woods guy said I never knew what that was when I heard it that's your brother said yup watch lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Few quick vids




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

Busyyyyy day today


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 10, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Few quick vids
> View attachment 302380
> 
> View attachment 302381


No "I love you" this time?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

Cleaned up all the plants bottoms pulled 1 of the last males believe there's 1 more and I decided to clone all the bottom branch clean up then supercroping, bending tops some lst and tying down plants getting ready for flowering to start soon on some the biggest girl looks like shes starting to compact up say in the next 3 weeks flowering will start and it's gonna be a nice little stash of smoke here's some pics of what Ive been busy taking care of patch #1 Og Glue and a single Gorilla Glue I believe


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

Here's spot number 2 that's Chem91 and EC Sour Diesel mixes courtesy of the guy with a big heart Mr Big Sir I pulled 1 male but I believe all the rest are females there's 1 more maybe.... And the 1st spot 100% females


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

Here's the big girl I decided to bend her up and stretch her out a little bit to get her spread open like a good girl lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

And here's the window load of clones I am giving the old natural water cloning try if I get a dozen out of them all I'll be happy probably should and will get more


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

Didn't have time for videos was drizzling and wanted to get stuff done and get to the clone prep maybe next time I'll do a few videos


----------



## darrell_leeper (Jul 11, 2022)

Flower said:


> Am I correct in assuming that a lot more growers have came online in that 13 year period, flooding the market, and driving the price down?


----------



## darrell_leeper (Jul 11, 2022)

I lıke YouTube outsıde pıcs , Ohıo Outsıde


----------



## pute (Jul 11, 2022)

Think you have enough plants going KB.....? Ha ha


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Think you have enough plants going KB.....? Ha ha


He has a lot of Deer and Critters to feed


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 11, 2022)

pute said:


> Think you have enough plants going KB.....? Ha ha


Nah I just couldn't throw them on the ground when I was trimming up all the lower growth yesterday.... I pulled the lower limbs on them all so more energy goes to the top growth and bottom usually never gets any thing worth more then hash material.... So yea I said let's see if in 10 days any sprout legs... And if not I'm gonna throw them out..... just the strongest are going to make it to be planted if any do.... I've never cloned with just water so we will see I saw a guy do it on a video so it's possible so said let's try it....


----------



## boo (Jul 11, 2022)

may I make a suggestion, use punctuation marks...your posts are a bit confusing when none are used...not trying to be the grammar police but I read what you post and it rambles a bit...just sayin...


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 11, 2022)

boo said:


> may I make a suggestion, use punctuation marks...your posts are a bit confusing when none are used...not trying to be the grammar police but I read what you post and it rambles a bit...just sayin...


Ok I'm sorry I absolutely never use punctuation.... But I will try to start using those little dots.... But yea the keyword is try lol Night BoO I'm checking out


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

Flower said:


> Am I correct in assuming that a lot more growers have came online in that 13 year period, flooding the market, and driving the price down?





yes


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

darrell_leeper said:


> I lıke YouTube outsıde pıcs , Ohıo Outsıde




please break this down


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

Well the biggest and a few others have the preflower stretch starting it's a little earlier then usually. But here's a few pics of the biggest girl.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

I'll make a few videos of them all shortly I gotta water a little bit with nutrients and pull the last male. I knew it was a male was just letting it grow don't want it opening up and dropping pollen so it's gotta go I'll post vids in a little bit


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 18, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Here's a little bit of the last grow that ended up being huge this year I'm gonna top and LST earlier because 10ft Christmas tree looking plants stand out lol guess 10ft wide plant would too LoL below this is video 2 or so weeks before harvest
> ...........
> 
> .......
> ...



Was this a gorilla glue plant also.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 18, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well the biggest and a few others have the preflower stretch starting it's a little earlier then usually. But here's a few pics of the biggest girl.
> View attachment 303298
> View attachment 303300
> View attachment 303301


Your doing good. I have never had any luck growing in pine trees but Mississippi pines grow in red sand. . I  noticed some difference this year. When I pulled up big males the roots ran out 5 feet from the plant..  The last couple years I had small roots. You know when you pull up a plant and the roots have run 4 feet across the ground and it keeps going.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> Was this a gorilla glue plant also.


I don't remember what strain they were got them from a Buddy they were his creation so unfortunately unknown and probably lost was a good strain to


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

Filling up some more water jugs and gotta stake a plant up that had termite damage but that seven stuff made them leave or die I believe here's a few videos and pics of the last male I just pulled because didn't want it to get close to pollen dropping


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

Here's a few short vids now back to finishing up with watering 



Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 18, 2022)

boo said:


> may I make a suggestion, use punctuation marks...your posts are a bit confusing when none are used...not trying to be the grammar police but I read what you post and it rambles a bit...just sayin...


Punctuation does help to clarify things.

"Let's eat grandma."

"Let's eat, grandma."


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Punctuation does help to clarify things.
> 
> "Let's eat grandma."
> 
> "Let's eat, grandma."


That can be taken a third way, One could eat Grandma with a fork
The other way he may want his taste gone.


----------



## boo (Jul 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That can be taken a third way, One could eat Grandma with a fork
> The other way he may want his taste gone.


sick focker...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 18, 2022)

How r the clone cuts doing?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> How r the clone cuts doing?


I threw some out and refilled the water. I guess we will see there still looking ok idk if they will root or not. I'm giving them 1 more week and then saying oh well if I see no roots. I was gonna us the clones to make some feminized seeds with silver spray method


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 18, 2022)

Clones...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice to see they r still around I'm sure some of em will root


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 18, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Clones...View attachment 303327
> View attachment 303328


I never had much success cloning(50% probably) until recently. I found sticking the stem(with a fresh 45 degree cut and split into 4 quarters)in Dip N Gro then into moist dirt. Put them in a 5 gallon bucket sealed with plastic wrap with a couple of 3000 kelvin 13 watt CFL bulbs. Put the bucket on your hot water heater for warmth. Got 11 for 11. You might even be able to put a fresh cut on those. I think having a node on the stem below the soil helps too.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

Some watering and was curious if I was close to my guess


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

And 4th trip carrying 4 jugs of water man I can't wait for the country to legalize it so I don't have to do this again my back is fuckin killing me


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

Well here's the designated plants for the flush or not to flush test. I remember when I first joined some old timers brought it up if I was flushing my plants and I said flush huh what's that stoney maybe I'd have to look but anyway...... here's #1 and #2 going to do 2 sets #1 being 2 plants that I planted together in a big 10 gallon hole and the same with #2 but which ones are which only I will know


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

Here's a few other pics I took


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

Nice looking trees, kind…


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice looking trees, kind…


Thanks I try my best to have healthy strong plants having to do it hidden in not optimum conditions and I can still compete with the legal guys that have greenhouses or perfect little fields or perfect grow rooms.... I can't wait until my state joins the club so I can put plants in my backyard then it's on like donkey Kong everyone better look out. I've had multiple people tell me that my bud was the best they have smoked maybe something about the struggle the naturalness of how I grow and who knows maybe just maybe my flushing regiment lol who knows. One day I will be free to be like Bigsir and all the others with there legal grows lmao BUT someone's gotta be the last Mohican and it me growing illegally like how I started and the majority of us did well with that its bedtime peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm helping you let this go.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

those plants look good and should provide you with a nice harvest

dont forget to spray some Bt with Spinosad at least a couple more times before harvest


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

I love this song


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

One more post like that and you are gonna stay on slow mo.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

My plants are bigger
I wont even talk about my feet

My nickname was Big Toe Joe


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

The Ladies Loved Joe


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm helping you let this go.


Thanks, Hopper. Cooler heads will prevail.


RosterMan said:


>


Roster, you're weird. At least we've got that in common!


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2022)

I think roster has taken one too many to the noggin...


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I think roster has taken one too many to the noggin...


Yup....but he has nice feet


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup....but he has nice feet


Da Ladies dig em


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2022)

I thought you were married....


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

boo said:


> I think roster has taken one too many to the noggin...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I thought you were married....


I am but they still go crazy when I wear open toes in public
Damm things have a mind of their own.
The big toe can extend a few feet, so I have a rule
No standing closer than 6 feet


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2022)

Funny fker.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm letting go but I'll be back in a few weeks to posting some pictures of buds and them developing.... I'm not posting updates until I feel I should I'm going Ghost mode but I'll be around tho... Ps @oldfogey8 how's the freak shows coming along just jumped on here to send a pm hope you get a male bud


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'm letting go but I'll be back in a few weeks to posting some pictures of buds and them developing.... I'm not posting updates until I feel I should I'm going Ghost mode but I'll be around tho... Ps @oldfogey8 how's the freak shows coming along just jumped on here to send a pm hope you get a male bud


They are going along. I have them all tied up because they want to grow vertically. They are weird.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 24, 2022)

Well hears a few pics got dark and couldn't finish the molasses semi flus got the big girl done and a few others I know I said I wasn't gonna post but to hell with that. And here's a few pics from the nightly check 








Your browser is not able to display this video.



















....... And here's the second run of molasses that was to dark to make it out again don't like carrying flashlight threw the woods great way to get caught. Well bed time for me was waiting on GF but I'm exhausted and got a little good buzz from some homemade fortified wine 




That's mixture of nutrients molasses etc and here's a alcoholics dream lol 









Well goodnight everyone


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well hears a few pics got dark and couldn't finish the molasses semi flus got the big girl done and a few others I know I said I wasn't gonna post but to **** with that. And here's a few pics from the nightly check View attachment 303820
> 
> View attachment 303821
> 
> ...


 Can u post or send me what u mix for the molasses flush


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 24, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> Can u post or send me what u mix for the molasses flush


I'll post in the morning making it or how I do it really pretty simple. I gotta get some sleep first. Then when I wake up ill go use those gallons. I'll still be have to make 5-10 more


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 24, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> Can u post or send me what u mix for the molasses flush


Hey N.E here's what I do as it's smart to flush the salt if any has built up around the roots after months of watering with the called for 1tsp per gal then upping it more and more to 2 then 3 tsp of grow or foliage pro..... Ok so #1 1.5 too 2.5 tablespoons of molasses after adding everything I like to mix it in a Gatorade or wide mouth bottle after adding everything hot water helps it to dissolve everything together easier.... But anyway after that I mix in just a tsp of each of the Bloom and Grow (or foliage) into the same bottle along with 2 table spoons of peroxide and not picture because waiting for the new bottle to be delivered Protek it's a silica based formula that helps strengthen up the branches and crotches to minimize breakage do to bud weight use a tsp of that...... And also the Neem oil I'm using on a few plants that had a problem with termites that wanted to be little loggers smh.... watering with it around the stock will kill them...... But that's what I use as the veg stage comes to a end also a little bit of mag pro or episom salt will help if needed but with all the micro and macro nutrients in the Dyna Gro bloom and Grow its not really necessary to use mag pro..... And well there you go bud @N.E.wguy 







After adding all those Ill add super hot water to get the concoction mixed up together.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 24, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Hey N.E here's what I do as it's smart to flush the salt if any has built up around the roots after months of watering with the called for 1tsp per gal then upping it more and more to 2 then 3 tsp of grow or foliage pro..... Ok so #1 1.5 too 2.5 tablespoons of molasses after adding everything I like to mix it in a Gatorade or wide mouth bottle after adding everything hot water helps it to dissolve everything together easier.... But anyway after that I mix in just a tsp of each of the Bloom and Grow (or foliage) into the same bottle along with 2 table spoons of peroxide and not picture because waiting for the new bottle to be delivered Protek it's a silica based formula that helps strengthen up the branches and crotches to minimize breakage do to bud weight use a tsp of that...... And also the Neem oil I'm using on a few plants that had a problem with termites that wanted to be little loggers smh.... watering with it around the stock will kill them...... But that's what I use as the veg stage comes to a end also a little bit of mag pro or episom salt will help if needed but with all the micro and macro nutrients in the Dyna Gro bloom and Grow its not really necessary to use mag pro..... And well there you go bud @N.E.wguy
> View attachment 303844
> View attachment 303845
> 
> ...


Thanks brother thanks for the info greatly appreciate it


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 24, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> Thanks brother thanks for the info greatly appreciate it


No problem no thanks needed


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 29, 2022)

Just a few pics


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 29, 2022)

Looking good


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 29, 2022)

and still no tomatoes


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 30, 2022)

Too many tomatoes actually.... I just pick one about everyday to use or save


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 30, 2022)

Both the maters and the marijuana are looking great.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 1, 2022)

Starting to look pretty this week and the next few are my favorite of the whole grow.... Most people don't know why they are called flowers this is why!! She's starting to put on massive amounts of resin and trichomes and it's early!! The small leafs are all covered and the bigger leaves are covered too... It's gonna be some killer bubble hash trim!!! Can't wait


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 1, 2022)

Back from the water trail here's a few pics big 9 foot Chem 91 headstart to flower is smelling amazing already.....
...
(Bottom Pic) ***NOTE*** to self never put another one in a pot!!! Go directly in the ground from now on if it wasn't preflowering I'd try to transplant it messed around and let it get to big oh well here's just a few pics


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm actually thinking about digging the hole the pots sitting in out more and cutting the pot off of it.... I think I can get away with it thoughts??


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

Just cut the bottom of the pot off and stick it back in the hole. It'll figure things out, trust me.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just cut the bottom of the pot off and stick it back in the hole. It'll figure things out, trust me.


There you go good idea man!! I'll do that tomorrow night hopefully it will help it not run out of water so fast


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 3, 2022)

Little update for y'all man that big early flowering Chem 91 smells so good.... Here's a few pics and vids I transplanted that plant cut bottom off and side pulled it off and buried it who is good dirt from another hole that was a male Good call hippie work like a charm should not have to water as often now
\|/Below Big 9 footer




Your browser is not able to display this video.




..
..
Here's the burden plant that was in the pot and acted needy after 2 days would directly wilt I had just started using the ProTek silicon that helps with drought tolerance and makes the plant so much stronger and harder to effect..... that nutrient I totally forgot about but luckily I got it before was too late they should strengthen up before getting too heavy year I found that stuff not 1 branch broke 




Your browser is not able to display this video.





..
..


----------



## QBCrocket (Aug 4, 2022)

loven ya worK  KB


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2022)

QBCrocket said:


> loven ya worK  KB


Thanks the means alot to me when anyone on here says something like that. Also it's hard when somebody insults me because my shit inferior lmfao sorry certain things stick with me. But anyways funny story I gave a buddy a Chem91 plant few months ago and it's 7 foot tall I was talking to him and hung out with him last night...... Don't get me wrong it's a pretty plant It's on his back porch so he gets good light and symmetrical and all but he thinks it's like hot shit said it should be in a magazine lmao . I told him if he thinks it's that nice of a plant go on and Join up on here and enter it in bud of the month in a month or so. I'm trying not to bash on him. I've been helping him as his first plants so he says it's just special....  when I told him what nutrients to use and everything. I'm going to get him to join up on here and post a post on the bud of the month and I'll be like well damn look at all them other good buds and maybe it's not so special lmao here's a few pics I took last night of it.... He's really not smart having it on his back porch but his choice he wouldn't listen to me no one see's it!


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2022)

I'll catch y'all in a little bit gotta go take care of a few things down it the thicket lost my new bandana last night gonna see if I can maybe get lucky and locate it


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 4, 2022)

Kind Bud  A new Forum Pic for you
Thought it could be you


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2022)

I hope those are not the edible kind. Get it,, Edible *KIND*.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 4, 2022)

^^^Dad joke if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 4, 2022)

I actually spent 1 1/2 hours I'm the bath tub 2 days ago and did a pedicure quality job on them.... Stop being jealous that my feet can walk on everything you could think of even briars and it doesn't bother me.... Then I can go take a bath with a file and make them so clean your old lady would suck on them LMAO  Just joking but my feet are taken care of they are just natural tough from years and years of going hippie style here and when I lived down on the coast..... It's ok no hard feelings bud I know I have inferior plants and buds..... and now feet lmao


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 7, 2022)

Spraying again tonight. Made a few videos for those who follow my little plants growth..  They are looking good still just this septoria leaf spot issue is no joke smh some strains must be more resistant because some are fighting back and haven't got hit hard like the Og Glue strains..... Probably a indoor strain & it's genetics aren't strong as the Chem 91 and Diesel strains at fighting off fungus, mold etc outdoor issues indoor never faces usually well here's a few videos 





Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I actually spent 1 1/2 hours I'm the bath tub 2 days ago and did a pedicure quality job on them.... Stop being jealous that my feet can walk on everything you could think of even briars and it doesn't bother me.... Then I can go take a bath with a file and make them so clean your old lady would suck on them LMAO  Just joking but my feet are taken care of they are just natural tough from years and years of going hippie style here and when I lived down on the coast..... It's ok no hard feelings bud I know I have inferior plants and buds..... and now feet lmao


The Yearly Bath?
Now better clean the tub for next year


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 8, 2022)

@RosterMan GTFO man it's getting old man


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 8, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> @RosterMan GTFO man it's getting old man


Mellow Bro we all make fun of you and each other , its like family
We all know you take 2 showers a year too.
I dive in the stream once in the spring and once in the fall.
My feet stink so bad they dont allow me on public transportation.

Your plants are looking good .   Mellow out.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 8, 2022)

@RosterMan I am mellow man just find something new to rip on me for not feet feet feet.... Getting old lol how about you..... Just leave this long haired country boy alone


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 11, 2022)

A watering we go A watering we gooo... Lmao


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 11, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> A watering we go A watering we gooo... LmaoView attachment 305851
> View attachment 305852


The bucket looks fragrant…


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 13, 2022)

@oldfogey8 yea it's worm castings tea from the experiment tub I made earlier this year.... But just checked on them and there looking good been a minute since I posted pics here's a few and a video or 2 there looking pretty good headstart plant smells delicious this video and pics is it.....















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 13, 2022)

Here's another group that are starting to stack up and look good 










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

Nice looking plants. I am sure they love the worm casting soup. Probably like chicken soup for us humans. My geurilla grow could use something like that. Mine are in native soil and not getting fed enough by Mother Nature. I hope to feed them next visit is about a week. At my latitude, we don’t hit 12/12 daylight/night until late September/ early October but my guerrila’s are starting to show flowers. I have a male that has been flowering for weeks. Collecting pollen from him now as he will need to be killed before the Freakshows start to show sex. I want pure Freakshow seeds(if I get males and females)…


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Aug 14, 2022)

Those girls came


Kindbud said:


> Here's another group that are starting to stack up and look good View attachment 305995
> View attachment 305996
> 
> View attachment 305997


Those girls came a long way.  Troopers. Looks like they're going to be good to you.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 14, 2022)

Them buds are stacking on nicely. Looks like a good harvest in your future


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 20, 2022)

Night moves checking on the girls feeding time in the morning









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 20, 2022)

Took a few pics earlier before the sun went down..... 
OG Glue









EC Sour D & Chem91


----------



## boo (Aug 20, 2022)

KB, things are finally starting to stack up for you...gonna be a fat harvest this year...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2022)

Looking good brother.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 20, 2022)

boo said:


> KB, things are finally starting to stack up for you...gonna be a fat harvest this year...


Yes crazy stacking the Diesel mix strain cola's are all 2 foot + it surprised me that they got as long as they did  And I'm happy that the Glue strain is pulling threw nicely that Sephoria spot sucked plus the termite problems I had with that group earlier... Should get a few pounds of nice buds & some trichome packed bubble hash material!! But Im watching this new top gun movie and it's pretty awesome, I'm just imagining getting stoned then flying one of those jets going 500+ knots dog fighting & rolling that would be such a rush!!! Definitely worth watching... -> Fmovies . Cc  you can cast it from that site for free! I'm gonna go clean up all the bottom growth that'll will end up popcorn or small buds on those Sour Diesel plants! So the cola's get all that energy to fatten up and pack on more trichomes!  Everyone have a good night!!!! Finishing this movie then crashing. I'll be on in the morning & after I prune all the Diesel plants bottom growth then I'll post a few pics.     Peace


NOTE to self..... bring tape measurer curious how long the longest cola is 

\/ The plants being pruned \/


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 26, 2022)

Watering girls They are smelling great  Day late for bud of the month:/


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 26, 2022)

Pics


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 26, 2022)

Makes dragging all those milk jugs around worth it, doesn't it? Nice looking crop, KB.


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2022)

you're killing it bro, you're gonna have a heckofa crop shortly...as hippie said, makes hauling those jugs around a little easier doesn't it...I can almost smell them from here...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

Wow, great plants KB. My fingers crossed for a big harvest


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 26, 2022)

Beautius KB


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Turn on your flash and take a picture of that bud.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Turn on your flash and take a picture of that bud.


Hopper Which one?? this one??

I hate I missed Bud of the month!  
Oh well next month I'll set a reminder to post before deadline LoL


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2022)

Wish I could put my nose against the screen and smell that beautiful bud.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

And YES it's always nice when the backache from being a water camel .  Starts to pay off before end of August....... the long cola's are packing trichomes nicely on the East Coast Sour Diesel plants. I can't wait to make some bubble hash in a month or so with the Diesel plants trim and small buds.... But this joint will have to do for now


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

OG Glue coming along


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

E.C Sour Diesel will be last to finish


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

Well I'll post some more pics in a week or so  Peace 
That Chem 91 looks so sticky


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2022)

I like the purple pistils. Looking very nice.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

@oldfogey8 This one?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2022)

Yes. I normally don’t care for purple hair but on her, it looks good.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

A Og Glue pheno..... It's a pretty flower formation idk what I'm going to pick to use as bud of the month


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> A Og Glue pheno..... It's a pretty flower formation idk what I'm going to pick to use as bud of the month


First world problems…


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

Roll on in post a few pics wish phone camera had 2x more zoom would be perfect for trichome pictures....

Og Glue...


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

Big Chem 91 plant


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

East Coast Sour D plants & A single Chem 91


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

Well that's my update and picture porn gotta start watching them some will be pulled a little bit earlier than I expected had a few buds with a little rot beginning but that's expected besides that everything looks good hoping the long cola's start to thicken up more


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

Beautiful grow, KB. Worth the effort of muleing those water jugs.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Beautiful grow, KB. Worth the effort of muleing those water jugs.


Yes sure does they are getting prettier and prettier every day that passes... But gotta be extra vigilant now since I saw the little bud rot starting. I made the mistake of not watching 1 one year and probably lost half the plant :/


----------



## pute (Aug 30, 2022)

Nice work.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2022)

Early morning watering 
Trichome pics


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2022)

Video of trichomes. Getting close Amber showing 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2022)

Cola Pics 

**East Coast Sour D *










**Chem 91*









**OG Glue 










*


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice. Wish I could grow in the woods.


----------



## boo (Sep 4, 2022)

dude, you're camera skills suck in comparison to your growing skills...it's awesome to see all that hard work pay off...I can smell those monster colas from here...congrats...


----------



## Mutlley (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice job KB


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

Yep, ya done 'em proud. If they kick half as good as they look, yer gonna be one stoned dude for a long time.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2022)

boo said:


> dude, you're camera skills suck in comparison to your growing skills...it's awesome to see all that hard work pay off...I can smell those monster colas from here...congrats...


Well next time I'll make some nice videos just for you BoO  ..... How about I make them on Tuesday for you.... I'll make sure to have my hippie attire on aka no shoes lmao peace


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 4, 2022)

@Hippie420


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 5, 2022)

Can you feel it.....


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Had something knock a small og Glue plant down harvested it and going in jar today was smallest plant it was early but wasn't possible to tape was snapped


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Got a weekend of rain starting at midnight worried about big girl she's falling over to heavy


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Thinking about pulling part of that plant 








Thoughts? Rain coming afraid she'll fall over again


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Thinking about pulling part of that plant View attachment 308365
> View attachment 308366
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Rain coming afraid she'll fall over again






I would smoke that ….plenty of cloudy trichomes and some amber showing


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I would smoke that ….plenty of cloudy trichomes and some amber showing


Yep. Beats dealing with bud rot and losing the harvest.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Thinking about pulling part of that plant View attachment 308365
> View attachment 308366
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Rain coming afraid she'll fall over again


You could do a before and after comparison.  I harvested a GG4(oddly enough) with a lot of clear trichomes. The buzz was really speedy and short lived but that looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

My thoughts exactly right at 7.5 weeks


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm gonna pull the top branches I believe and leave the lowers for another week I believe


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> My thoughts exactly right at 7.5 weeks


Lucky you. I probably have close to 7 weeks to go on mine. I need a latitude adjustment…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Lucky you. I probably have close to 7 weeks to go on mine. I need a latitude adjustment…


You'll have snow by then.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep. Beats dealing with bud rot and losing the harvest.


So what causes bud rot, is it BC the bud gets wet and can't dry out? When that happens is it mold that rots the buds out? I'm asking BC after 4 years growing out side this is my only fear this year. Last year I had some bud rot 1st week in October but i had 20% amber, I was told my Bruce Banner was dispensary quality. In New England now the nights are 55 deg with 81% humidity in the morning plants are wet, people think I got issues leave blowing my plants.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> So what causes bud rot, is it BC the bud gets wet and can't dry out? When that happens is it mold that rots the buds out? I'm asking BC after 4 years growing out side this is my only fear this year. Last year I had some bud rot 1st week in October but i had 20% amber, I was told my Bruce Banner was dispensary quality. In New England now the nights are 55 deg with 81% humidity in the morning plants are wet, people think I got issues leave blowing my plants.


Basically and also the humidity being high doesn't help


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Few videos 




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Og Glue starting to have a lot of rot gonna have to pull those early as well after inspecting them


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 9, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Basically and also the humidity being high doesn't help


Thank you for the reply. This is what I'm about to do. I purchased https://www.amazon.com/Latest-Spray...ial,95&sr=1-3-spons&psc=1&smid=A2J1HRRBRZAXL9 to apply Agrowlyte plant wash Botrytis White Mold and Bud Rot Plants Treatment


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 9, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Thank you for the reply. This is what I'm about to do. I purchased https://www.amazon.com/Latest-Sprayer-Wireless-Atomizer-Fogger/dp/B0969VY44T/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?crid=2JR5AJVDTI4W8&keywords=atomizer+sprayer&qid=1662750621&s=industrial&sprefix=atomizer,industrial,95&sr=1-3-spons&psc=1&smid=A2J1HRRBRZAXL9 to apply Agrowlyte plant wash Botrytis White Mold and Bud Rot Plants Treatment


Never heard of that stuff. Bud rot is running rampant in my area. Lost two of my four outdoor plants to it already. I looked at the website. Couldn’t find much of what was in it. potassium chloride was mentioned. You gonna spray this on your buds and air dry them with a blower?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You'll have snow by then.


Some years we have…


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Still debating on pulling a few. Waiting for sundown


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never heard of that stuff. Bud rot is running rampant in my area. Lost two of my four outdoor plants to it already. I looked at the website. Couldn’t find much of what was in it. potassium chloride was mentioned. You gonna spray this on your buds and air dry them with a blower?


Well I'm gonna use my leaf blower to dry them out as much as I can in the morning. In the afternoon I'm gonna use this product with the atomizer as the sun goes away, this is my plan. Now they say I need to apply only once a week.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2022)

Ain't any cure for bud rot other than scrapping the bud or trimming the grey out and  making edibles or topicals  out of it. The heat will kill the mold, Some might get by smoking the cleaned up weed, but I'd be up shit's creek. I'd be suckin' on a rescue inhaler in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Just the beginning


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Pretty


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 9, 2022)

Can't wait to see the final outcome.  We should have a guerilla grower of the year contest. 

Happy for ya.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Round #2


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

Didn't have gloves ohwell


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 9, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Just the beginning View attachment 308391
> View attachment 308392





			https://www.amazon.com/Grove-Bags-TerpLoc-Curing-Storage/dp/B09LRL94YF/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=grove+bags&qid=1662764663&sr=8-5


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2022)

ok, who's taking the pictures for you KB, flowers look great...all that hard work is sure paying off...


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 9, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't any cure for bud rot other than scrapping the bud or trimming the grey out and  making edibles or topicals  out of it. The heat will kill the mold, Some might get by smoking the cleaned up weed, but I'd be up shit's creek. I'd be suckin' on a rescue inhaler in a heartbeat.


OK but I'm gonna try it and see what happens, I'll let you folks know.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Grove-Bags-TerpLoc-Curing-Storage/dp/B09LRL94YF/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=grove+bags&qid=1662764663&sr=8-5


Have you tried those???


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Grove-Bags-TerpLoc-Curing-Storage/dp/B09LRL94YF/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=grove+bags&qid=1662764663&sr=8-5


I just dropped off a supply for a friend today, I bought the bulk pack of them...they rock...


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Have you tried those???


I've been storing my gorilla breath buds in them, most of what I am growing and they work great once properly dried out...don't toss the paper bags just yet...


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 9, 2022)

boo said:


> ok, who's taking the pictures for you KB, flowers look great...all that hard work is sure paying off...


For yoo BoO 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## boo (Sep 9, 2022)

do you not hang the flowers to dry before popping them into the paper sacks...I'd have mold in 1 day down here...


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 10, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Hopper Which one?? this one??
> 
> I hate I missed Bud of the month!
> Oh well next month I'll set a reminder to post before deadline LoL
> ...


Damm Son Mighty Fine !


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I just dropped off a supply for a friend today, I bought the bulk pack of them...they rock...


One lb bag cost 12 bucks?


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

I buy the quarter pound bags for less that 2.50 each if I recall...a drop in the bucket considering the cost of the contents...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I buy the quarter pound bags for less that 2.50 each if I recall...a drop in the bucket considering the cost of the contents...


Does the bag retain the moisture contents over duration of storage?
Are they filled with any gas to help preserve the goods?


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

they maintain 58-62% relative humidity...or so they say...so far so good...


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 10, 2022)

enjoy that harvest Amigo!


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I've been storing my gorilla breath buds in them, most of what I am growing and they work great once properly dried out...don't toss the paper bags just yet...


I think they said between 5 and 12%


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> they maintain 58-62% relative humidity...or so they say...so far so good...


Takes the work out of curing. Best results after 2 months.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Does the bag retain the moisture contents over duration of storage?
> Are they filled with any gas to help preserve the goods?


No the bag permeates outgasing of moisture.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I buy the quarter pound bags for less that 2.50 each if I recall...a drop in the bucket considering the cost of the contents...


Do you remember where you picked them bags up for that price?


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2022)

amazon...I bought a box of them...


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)

boo said:


> I buy the quarter pound bags for less that 2.50 each if I recall...a drop in the bucket considering the cost of the contents...


Morning all
Boo I need to ask were these the Grove Bags you grabbed or a knock off brand Amazon sells also?
I have been looking for 1/4 lbs but did not find any  Thks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Morning all
> Boo I need to ask were these the Grove Bags you grabbed or a knock off brand Amazon sells also?
> I have been looking for 1/4 lbs but did not find any  Thks


Go to the grove bag website. Quarter lb bags for $2.66 each. I don’t know how much they charge for shipping. I read reviews on Amazon about knockoff grove bags as well so if I move away from mason jars, I will buy from the manufacturer and not Jeff Besos.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

You buy the bags from Grove Bags thru Amazon. It's not a knock off. A lot of stuff from Amazon is just thru them not from them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

Description​TerpLoc Technology Grove Bags TerpLoc product line is the evolution in packaging the industry has been waiting for. Designed around the plant's physiological properties, it utilizes a blend of several film elements to create the optimal climate inside every package. Oxygen & Humidity Elements These two TerpLoc elements work in unison to diffuse oxygen, slowing down the respiration process and allowing excess water vapor to be diffused, and preserving product potency. Durability & Odor Elements These two TerpLoc elements work in conjunction to maximum puncture resistance during packaging & transport, ensuring the potent smell of the product is contained within the packaging. UV Element This TerpLoc element provides premium protection from harmful UV rays that continuously cause potency to degrade. Anti-Static Element This TerpLoc element creates a neutral charge down the packaging sidewall to prevent the trichomes, that contain a significant number of terpenes, from being stripped off the product. Terpene Preservation Terpenes, the organic compounds responsible for taste, smell, and therapeutic properties, are essential for maintaining synergy and are the main factor that influences the different plant profiles. Grove Bags create and maintain the perfect climate to minimize evaporation and oxidation, ensuring maximum retention of terpenes and preservation of the benefits of synergy


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2022)

You can get 4 quarter lb bags from Grove for $21 with ground shipping. I could not find Grove Bags shipping from Grove on Amazon. The ones I looked at are shipped by resellers and there are a lot of ‘Mylar’ bags available which I doubt have the same porous tech that the brand name has. China makes too many knock offs and are good at counterfeiting so I personally would go to the manufacturer. That being said, I am going to stick with mason jars. Plastics out gas. The seals on mason jars may as well but they have been used for food for decades so I will trust them(though they can be counterfeit too)…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You can get 4 quarter lb bags from Grove for $21 with ground shipping. I could not find Grove Bags shipping from Grove on Amazon. The ones I looked at are shipped by resellers and there are a lot of ‘Mylar’ bags available which I doubt have the same porous tech that the brand name has. China makes too many knock offs and are good at counterfeiting so I personally would go to the manufacturer. That being said, I am going to stick with mason jars. Plastics out gas. The seals on mason jars may as well but they have been used for food for decades so I will trust them(though they can be counterfeit too)…


Why I was asking  Thks Guys


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You buy the bags from Grove Bags thru Amazon. It's not a knock off. A lot of stuff from Amazon is just thru them not from them.
> View attachment 308515


Thks Hopper I was looking for the 1/4 lb bags in bulk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thks Hopper I was looking for the 1/4 lb bags in bulk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2022)

BTW-yes. I hate Jeff Besos.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

I don't care for a lot of owners of corporations but if never bought shit from ppl I disliked I would not buy very much which would suck even more.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't care for a lot of owners of corporations but if never bought shit from ppl I disliked I would not buy very much which would suck even more.


I still get stuff occasionally from Mr Besos but not like I did a few years ago. The prices are not as much of a bargain anymore. The main reason I will buy on Amazon is to get things I can’t get locally or if I need it quickly. I know my shopping elsewhere isn’t going to affect his bottom line. I just try to support small businesses when I can. My local butcher just closed up because as a small business, he could not compete with the supermarket chains anymore. It is a tragedy what is happening to so many aspects of American life. Small businesses are, or were, the heartbeat of America. Sad…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

Yeah I support all the small shops around here as much as I can. The guy at the little corner store sees me every day.


----------



## boo (Sep 11, 2022)

I stand corrected, I did by my bags direct from grove...got 20-.25 lb. bags for about 50 bucks shipped...they seems to work great...wide mouth mason jars are damaging my large flowers when I put them in and take them out...grove bags eliminate that issue...


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2022)

Yeah I'm looking into getting some of the Ounce ones. Glass jars are awesome but can take up a lot of space and plus they can break.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I'm looking into getting some of the Ounce ones. Glass jars are awesome but can take up a lot of space and plus they can break.


The bags are the bomb for sure. Try* Ebay* they are cheaper the more you buy the less they are. I bought 5 16 oz bags worked out to 10 and some change ea.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 16, 2022)

Well my seasons officially over had a issue and I'm going to have to move and I'm planning on starting a indoor grow in the next couple months! I gotta go to a legal state my outlaw days are officially over it's just a plant and having to be karma's messenger because of a excommunicated poor soul that has as huge revoking coming when I move out.... But on a chiller note I know some are wondering.....  DruM RoLL


That Big Chem 91 plant filled up 4 big jars holding 4oz+ each over a pound after sacrificing the smallest buds to the freezer for bubble hash Saturday!!! I have new bags coming and a mini fridge slap full of trim and small buds.

 The 3 big Og Glue plants took a hit because of bud rot and left the mini one as a trap for a unnamed PoS total was 2+ pounds would not recommend that strain for any grow where humidity and pm & bud rot is a problem. 

The ECSD and Chem 91 6 pack plants I pulled today as still working on getting them all trimmed up looks like them big colas will end up being around 4 pounds maybe 5 if I didn't throw small buds in hash trim bucket rather than trimming them all been at it all night gotta get some sleep


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 16, 2022)

Few pics and videos from the afternoon cutting the 6 pack group can't wait to be legit and legal it's time for a change!!! I also made grabbed some pretty pictures for October bud of the month 

















Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 16, 2022)

Serious note that Chem 91 x Ogres Kush strain is 1 of the stinkiest smelling strains I've ever grown and  decided I will grow just as straight Chem 91 next to compare it to this year's cross that @bigsur51 kindly donated to me appreciate it bud was a impressive strain had 3 different pheno types all impressive in their own way


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 16, 2022)

Sorry you have to move on. That sucks.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

Kindbud
We screwed around alot with each other and even got a lil heated at times
But I wanted to say 





I have 3 weeks left and I too just found ROT on my bud only one.
All in all , when you get relocated swing back around. 
People suck but we all knew that already
Peace Brother,
Roster 
One more bare foot pic please.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Serious note that Chem 91 x Ogres Kush strain is 1 of the stinkiest smelling strains I've ever grown and  decided I will grow just as straight Chem 91 next to compare it to this year's cross that @bigsur51 kindly donated to me appreciate it bud was a impressive strain had 3 different pheno types all impressive in their own way


So tell me more about this mold / rot resistance bud, I always have rot this time of year it sucks


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 16, 2022)

I'll post some pics when I make some bubble tomorrow roster


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'll post some pics when I make some bubble tomorrow roster


Cool Post a how to for people to learn if ya can


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 16, 2022)

Good luck on the move. Can't wait to see your new indoor setup


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 16, 2022)

Sorry about your living situation, but congratulations on your harvest. Buddha/God/Mohamad/Shiva/Ganesh* knows you earned it through hard work.

*I hope I covered them all. Pretty sure I missed a shitload.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 16, 2022)

Is anyone noticing  the site is really  slow.  It takes forever for pictures to load.


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2022)

I’ve noticed the site takes quite a while to reload. KB, I’m real sorry to hear about your security issues. We all look forward to seeing you slay it on the inside rather than have to fight for your life on the outside. There’s a lot of legal states but none near us


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2022)

Haven't had that problem so I'm not sure.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 20, 2022)

Ok I guess its hash time! I'll do little tutorial on how I make my bubble hash not gonna be super in-depth....
Bubble hash

I always freeze trim and small bud that I plan on using for hash. I also mix in a different bucket the material and ice and water and then pour it into the bags and bucket to catch the water after the 25 micro bag for reuse in rerun. I just got some new all mesh bags off Amazon for a good deal I'll post my opinion on them after this batch. Buttt It's smoke break time I already have mixed and added water/ice to the bucket and mixed it up have a few pics but  pics coming in a hour or so when done ✌


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 20, 2022)

I want to make hash of some sort with my next round of trimmings. Hopefully you can teach me how cause I am clueless lol


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm going to make some more tomorrow with some more trim and hash material. I have a whole grocery bag full still!! But I ran the same buds and trim about 4-5 times and was out of ice so I quit and refreeze it for tomorrow. I got probably 10 grams or so probably will end up with a couple Ozs after all material is used up here's a few pics. And @bigbudsbruddah I'll go more in-depth tomorrow with the next run after I go get a bag I2 of ice and all the bottles of water freeze overnight

New bags are great all mesh is the way to go!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 20, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I'm going to make some more tomorrow with some more trim and hash material. I have a whole grocery bag full still!! But I ran the same buds and trim about 4-5 times and was out of ice so I quit and refreeze it for tomorrow. I got probably 10 grams or so probably will end up with a couple Ozs after all material is used up here's a few pics. And @bigbudsbruddah I'll go more in-depth tomorrow with the next run after I go get a bag I2 of ice and all the bottles of water freeze overnight
> 
> New bags are great all mesh is the way to go!
> 
> ...


Much appreciated brother


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

enjoy that harvest Amigo!

all the best on your move and next grow


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

Hope ya ain't squashin' 'em while they're still wet. They'll mold on ya. Tried to tell a friend he was screwing up, but I guess he had to learn the hard way.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 26, 2022)

Not my first rodeo I let them dry and cure before smoking.... Probably 2 Ozs and more to go ran out of ice lol and I have 1 small Og glue plant I gotta pull soon thinking about hashing it I'm planning on leaving soon so drying and curing prob not possible....... 

And @oldfogey8 Hey I'll be up in Mass in a couple week's gonna go visit my brother and might just stay up there maybe. I need a change a new town and a restart..... But that cold weather and brutal winters got me hesitant about it tho


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest Amigo!
> 
> all the best on your move and next grow


Appreciate that Big... I'll definitely jump on here and check in on everyone's grows and stay active I'm back and don't plan on disappearing again like years previous can't wait to grow my first legal plant lol... 
Rant Warning️  
For now I'm kinda just going with the flow who knows I might end up in  Colorado and visit my oldest brother and decide to stay there we will see. I know 1 thing I'll be in Massachusetts in November because the 15 is the day after bday Alan Walkers playing in the house of blues . It's been years since I've had a really memorable birthday that I forgetby the next. But I won't be back to the Carolina's place has lost its allure to me.....

 Flash Black
But You Know.......
Back in the day when I started my passion it was illegal everywhere! But I've spent 20 years of my life wishing for something I don't see happening soon. I just want to be able to be free grow my own little piece of heaven... just like your garden Big. The illegal outlaw life was alot of fun But is over!️I'll never forget it everyone within 100 miles that smoked bud talked about the old-school outdoor I grew & the strains... AnD they allll thought it was all coming from Cali where it was medical then lmao! Think again!  Just a couple childhood buddies in our 20s started something that I had been doing since I was 13-14.... The beginning I watched buddy attempt a closet grow with floros year later in the thick of it we had 3 outdoor locations. Started running hps 2 car garage grow and a barn grow was a great few years...... But Why?? Nooo!!! smh a GIRL fucked it all up got busted that married bud had no reason ******* with but that same day we stripped the rooms & threw 2 rooms of plants outdoor in a location no one knew about but me..... And In the end we were safe but was over and lost a good friend and fishing buddy in the downfall....The other lost his pothead persona quit smoking, dabbling in drugs andhit the 12 steps.... ShOcKeR this guy had hair down to his ass & always made me think of a stoned Beavis or butthead. Would have put money on him smoking for life in the beginning lmao. But I guess he wasn't a true hippie lol   They all can't be me the barefooted stoner grower  Then I can't sugarcoat it and forget the bad side. The jail time, brothers get losing years all the totaled cars, the hospital visits, running from the cops laughing  because I knew once I hit 1 of the dirt roads it was safety. I raced all around them as a teenager like a rally racer. I knew I could always dust them out in the day, in the night just cut my lights off & cut into a trail or turn into a abandoned property driveway. So many times I had ghosted them out gone!! But then that 1 time I wish I could go back in time and drive but my lil bro was a cop hits his lights 5 miles from my house with a trunk full of dab bongs, ozs of dabs + bud, pills, shotgun, etc and well go get to the dirt road but no POS cop decided to pit him causing a rear rim to bust off. Bye bye GTO and bye bye pain-free car starts rolling sending me threw the sunroof at 70+...... But it gets worse he tells the 1st responder that I knew that I ran off when they arrived you know with a snapped femur, shattered pelvis, back vertebrae broken, fractured neck, rotator cuff ripped shoulder busted, was KOed snoring with tree branches sticking out my back.... And you know couldn't walk for months after but I ran off smfh pos prick wanted me to die... Yup I ran right into a helicopter life flight then into a coma for a week while 4,5,6 surgerys made me Iron Man! And learned grim reaper doesn't want the trouble he'll wait until I'm older and don't fight back lmao I learned what real pain was after that too....  Then I learned what its like to need those drugs that I used for the high then just to deal with pain. But so 6 years later I got a little crip walk a prescription I don't want but need but that plant that helps is still viewed as a bad drug. I have yet to hear about anyone ever dying from Marijuana but those opiods with a overdose warning label and people drop dead from them daily thoses aren't bad drugs.... 
Well... Story time over   
Yea it's time to find some place greener & make some new  Memories.....


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 27, 2022)

This is the last plant I have left was the smallest never hit its stride being to close to another plant. I'm gonna pull it Friday and use it mostly for my last hash run


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 27, 2022)

I bet that last Pic was for me LOL
Take it easy KW , may you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 27, 2022)

A matter of fact it sure was lol..... I said 1 last barefoot pic for this year just relaxing smoking some of this hash! I sure did miss it there's nothing like some nice clean bubble hash to take your worries away ✌


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> A matter of fact it sure was lol..... I said 1 last barefoot pic for this year just relaxing smoking some of this hash! I sure did miss it there's nothing like some nice clean bubble hash to take your worries away ✌


Good Luck
Come back around I will miss those feet


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Not my first rodeo I let them dry and cure before smoking.... Probably 2 Ozs and more to go ran out of ice lol and I have 1 small Og glue plant I gotta pull soon thinking about hashing it I'm planning on leaving soon so drying and curing prob not possible.......
> 
> And @oldfogey8 Hey I'll be up in Mass in a couple week's gonna go visit my brother and might just stay up there maybe. I need a change a new town and a restart..... But that cold weather and brutal winters got me hesitant about it tho
> 
> ...


Cookies!


----------

